# PCOS - 2 X FET - FAILED SO FAR



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!! I'm Courntey!! 
I'm 24 years old, and i've been ttc for about four years now!  
I found out I had polycystic ovaries when I was seventeen as I had never had a natural period.  If i'm not on any medication, I just do not bleed as I don't ovulate.  
I met my partner of six years when I was 18, and we started ttc when I was twenty.  Firstly I was given clomid from my doctor, but after six months, nothing happened with this.  I was then referred to the acs suite in glasgow. As the ivf waiting list is veeerrrryyy long, we only started this treatment in December last year.  I took my daily injections, then when it was time for egg collection, they collected 21 eggs!! I became very unwell and ended up in hospital the next week with a bad urine infection+a little ohss.  This meant all my embryos (18 fertilised) had to be frozen.

I wasn't referred back to the hospital untill March 06 because of my illness.  This was going to be my first frozen embryo transfer.  It had to be medicated because I have pco and have no periods.  I had to take prog and cyclogest everday. The hospital thawed nine of my embryos (so they could pick the two best - grade 7+10) and so I was only left with nine embyros.  I didn't really have any symptoms during my 2ww and I was really upset when I got a bfn.  I have been for a second FET three weeks ago, this time I thawed only five of my embryos (got a grade 7+ and again the embryos did not implant.
I was soooooooooooooo upset +depressed again.  Why are they not implanting??
I only have four frozen embryos left now - is there any chance that these could work even if the rest of the batch hasn't??
If these frozen embryos do not work this time, I will have to go for egg collection again, but I am frightened because of my illness the last time.  Will a fresh transfer be of higher chance if I can do this the next time?? I am only 24 years old and really thought this whole ivf thing would work for me - Im really scared I will never get pregnant.  My fiance already has a little boy of eight years old to his ex partner, and although I love him as my own, it really hurts even more that I have all these problems.  Anyone in the same situation as me?? Please txt back

xxxxx


----------



## janey71 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Courtney,

You did really well to produce some many eggs that is a very good sign! Your age is also definitely a big plus.

Don't see it as a bad sign that it hasn't worked yet, you just need to keep on trying. It doesn't work 1st or 2nd time for everyone unfortunately.

I share your concern about having to go through EC again. I doubt you will be ill again you just sound like you were unlucky. I had severe spasms after EC and they had to ruch me back down for a laproscopy. Thankfully didn't find anything like internal bleeding or twisted ovaries, I think it was actually bowel spasms. I was told that I was very unlucky and they have never seen this problem before. I went ahead with a ET but unfortunately it was a BFN. On the 2ww for FET at the moment.

Anyway don't give hope. Sounds like you have been a bit unlucky but you have a lot of positives on your side!!! You will get there!!!

Bigs hugs and lots of luck

Janeyxx


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok thanks for the good vibes!!!  Its just such a long and complicated journey!  I stay a good three hours away from the hospital I'm attending, so it is a long way to go just for a scan, never mind several appointments to collect medication, go for embryo transfers etc.  

Do you think it is unlikely that the next embryos will work as the rest from the same batch havent?
Hope all goes well for you !  Do you have any other children, or will this be your first??
xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Courtney

I have had similar problems to you ie. don't have a regular cycle, developed OHSS after EC, my first two attempts at FET were negative.  But please don't give up - I got a BFP on my third attempt from the same batch of embryos and I am now 14 weeks pregnant!  My clinic couldn't give me any reasons for the first two attempts being negative either.  I think it's a bit of a lottery, some people are lucky first time round, whereas others take a bit longer.  For my 3rd attempt I also had 4 frosties left, so I was a bit apprehensive about whether we would get 2 good quality embryos, but we did and one of them decided to stick around.  The clinic decided to try a slightly different protocol for my 3rd go, I took the pill for three weeks before downregging, I also took metformin whilst downregging.  I don't know if this helped me to get a BFP or not, but you never know!  As Janey has already said you have done well to produce so many eggs, so thats a good sign.  It's a shame your clinic is so far away, but at least a frozen cycle is not as demanding as a fresh cycle.  Good luck for your future treatment.  There is a thread called 'FET after OHSS' which you mind find helpful as everyone is in a similar situation to you.

Janey - good luck for your 2ww.

Liz


----------

